# Best small and lightweight airless??



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

I have a Graco 395 hi boy. I really don't care for it because it's so cumbersome!! I need a lightweight sprayer NOT on wheels! They're a pain in the butt to pick up off the ground and load into the truck bed. I posted a similar thread a while back, but I need opinions.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Well a 390 is about as compact as you get and is a solid machine, if you don't need the electronics.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have 3 GX-19 sprayers that we use in our shop. No problems yet on our end unless we let BIN or Paint sit too long in the hopper. With solids settling to the bottom of the hopper, that can plug stuff up, especially with the BIN but we could clean it out and recover.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

WestKyPainter said:


> I have a Graco 395 hi boy. I really don't care for it because it's so cumbersome!! I need a lightweight sprayer NOT on wheels! They're a pain in the butt to pick up off the ground and load into the truck bed. I posted a similar thread a while back, but I need opinions.



Is having a transducer controlled pressure important to you (no pulsing)? If so then graco 490 stand is best and comes with a more powerful brushless motor. If you don't need that then 390 is a good option. Both are available in the stand models. 4lbs difference between them.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

Those are the sprayers I was wanting to actually get away from. Dragging them around in one hand at 35lbs and then manipulating a five gallon paint bucket in the other hand is tough. It's why I bought the hi boy, not realizing how cumbersome the hi boy is!!

I want a LIGHTWEIGHT sprayer...something under 20lbs!!


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

WestKyPainter said:


> Those are the sprayers I was wanting to actually get away from. Dragging them around in one hand at 35lbs and then manipulating a five gallon paint bucket in the other hand is tough. It's why I bought the hi boy, not realizing how cumbersome the hi boy is!!
> 
> I want a LIGHTWEIGHT sprayer...something under 20lbs!!


With a Highboy you can move a 5 gallon pail and the sprayer at the same time. They have a hook on the sprayer for that purpose. if you have to move it a lot just fill the pail 1/2 way.

The GX19 is only 28 lbs. The Titan ED655 is 27 lbs. That's as good as it gets unless you buy a handheld.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Titan 440


----------



## Pray4surf (Oct 18, 2013)

Holland said:


> Titan 440


Thread/


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Pray4surf said:


> Thread/


just re-read the thread. 440 is too heavy. 
disregard


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I have the Graco 490 Ultra Max low boy. Its not bad to throw in and out of the truck. Other option would be one of the graco battery operated handhelds.
May get carple tunnel if using all day though.lain: Better for small projects.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I have 3 GX-19 sprayers that we use in our shop. No problems yet on our end unless we let BIN or Paint sit too long in the hopper. With solids settling to the bottom of the hopper, that can plug stuff up, especially with the BIN but we could clean it out and recover.


That GX-19 actually looks pretty cool. Would be a great addition to the shop for the smaller jobs like a front door or the likes. Loving the hopper. What will one of those put you back. ?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> That GX-19 actually looks pretty cool. Would be a great addition to the shop for the smaller jobs like a front door or the likes. Loving the hopper. What will one of those put you back. ?


What's the advantage of one of these over a turbine hvlp?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> What's the advantage of one of these over a turbine hvlp?


Dont need to thin the paint, and personally, I think its easier to clean latex out of an airless than an HVLP.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodco said:


> Dont need to thin the paint, and personally, I think its easier to clean latex out of an airless than an HVLP.


Interesting. I‘ve always had the exact opposite opinion. 

Cleaning out my airless has always been a PITA - at least for me. One of the things I like about my HVLP is the ease of clean-up.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

RH said:


> Interesting. I‘ve always had the exact opposite opinion.
> 
> Cleaning out my airless has always been a PITA - at least for me. One of the things I like about my HVLP is the ease of clean-up.


It depends on what coatings you are shooting. You have to break down a HVLP completely, and every part scrubbed clean or soaked in solvent, when using lacquer, 2K poly, shellac, etc.

An airless is way easier to use than a HVLP. You don't have to thin that many coatings and the production is 10X faster. The Italian 1K and 2K poly are very thick and are sprayed easier using an airless with very little reduction in quality with the fine finish low pressure tips.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Using solvents with an hvlp is easy. You can pretty much just flush it. Latex, doesnt clean out as easy though, and I always have to take it apart and clean everything by hand.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> Using solvents with an hvlp is easy. You can pretty much just flush it. Latex, doesnt clean out as easy though, and I always have to take it apart and clean everything by hand.



I have the graco edgeII gun it cleans really fast since it has a liner and the fluid path is short. Less than 5 minutes thoroughly cleaned in the shop sink. Latex is even easier for me to clean than lacquer TBH.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> What's the advantage of one of these over a turbine hvlp?


Sprays latex much better, that's for sure. Although I still want to get my hands on a turbine unit. Been holding out..lain:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

...delete me...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Sprays latex much better, that's for sure. Although I still want to get my hands on a turbine unit. Been holding out..



Not so sure about that, I was spraying advance out of a #5 tip with the graco gun and I had a really good pattern. We usually thin our paint and use #3 tip but the #5 was able to spray unthinned. I had it hooked up to a capspray 115 and setting around %50 air %50 fluid.

What takes me the longest with hvlp is getting dialed in to a good pattern. Every material is so different I never know where to put it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My Graco Turbine burned out. The one quart cup is limiting, and while you can get a good finish, it seems to take more fussing around than a airless. If I ran a pressure pot, then you have two hoses to deal with which get in the way.

The GX-19 is great for doing things like a set up of cabinet doors because there is almost no water from a gallon of paint. The 25' 3/16" hose fills up fast. Very short distance between hopper and pump so not much paint to fill that, unlike if you add a hopper to a 395. 

I have not tried it, but I am pretty certain you can put in a quart of paint and still spray a few things with it.

They are currently $849 from JNequipment.

I have been happy with them. They have a liquid filled dial to monitor pressure which is nice.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

DeanV said:


> My Graco Turbine burned out. The one quart cup is limiting, and while you can get a good finish, it seems to take more fussing around than a airless. If I ran a pressure pot, then you have two hoses to deal with which get in the way.
> 
> The GX-19 is great for doing things like a set up of cabinet doors because there is almost no water from a gallon of paint. The 25' 3/16" hose fills up fast. Very short distance between hopper and pump so not much paint to fill that, unlike if you add a hopper to a 395.
> 
> ...


Is it mechanical pressure or transducer?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

That is a great sounding little sprayer. I like it!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Not so sure about that, I was spraying advance out of a #5 tip with the graco gun and I had a really good pattern. We usually thin our paint and use #3 tip but the #5 was able to spray unthinned. I had it hooked up to a capspray 115 and setting around %50 air %50 fluid.
> 
> What takes me the longest with hvlp is getting dialed in to a good pattern. Every material is so different I never know where to put it.


Never actually use one of the turbine setups. I have been using an 80gal. air tank and M3 Accuspray gun with 2.0 tip for spraying Stix and BIN. 
I've tried spraying Advance through my hvlp setup with mediocre results. I find the paint dries way too fast and leaves lines and doesn't flow out how its suppose too.
However, my experience in conventional/hvlp is much more limited than airless. HVLP is Great for priming I find because you can slow it down with less holidays on your surfaces. Much more control..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I see overall its the same pump design as the other graco home owner grade pumps. You all know how I feel about those.


Personally I would just run a 390/490 with a hopper, and 25' 3/16 hose.


Here is a tritech setup. Definitely not as light weight as a 390 though.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I see overall its the same pump design as the other graco home owner grade pumps. You all know how I feel about those.
> 
> 
> Personally I would just run a 390/490 with a hopper, and 25' 3/16 hose.
> ...


3/16 hose? The Titan ED655comes with a 1/4" hose. I have not seen a Graco 25' 3/16 hoses sold anywhere. It's hard enough to find a graco 1/4" 25 footer here.The 3/16" must be as thin as a whip hose extension. 

I've been told the Titan ED655 had a more even spray pattern with no pulsing because it is a diaphragm pump. Do the newer piston pumps have electronics that limit the pulsing? How much are the Graco hoppers? I can find a Titan ED655 for about $800.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Is it mechanical pressure or transducer?


I do not know the difference. I really like the form factor of it, but suspect that it is really an overpriced high end HO grade model. Since it falls under Graco's Fine Finish series, I was hoping it meant the internals are better than the home owner grade stuff, but I am not mechanically inclined enough to figure that out.

For me, I was getting sick of needing one more gallon of finish on things like a set of kitchen cabinet doors and almost never using any of the final gallon. This has cut down on that a lot due to how little it takes to fill.

Very nice for spray jobs that you are doing with single gallons of paint instead of 5'ers.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

DeanV said:


> I do not know the difference. I really like the form factor of it, but suspect that it is really an overpriced high end HO grade model. Since it falls under Graco's Fine Finish series, *I was hoping it meant the internals are better than the home owner grade stuff, but I am not mechanically inclined enough to figure that out.*
> 
> For me, I was getting sick of needing one more gallon of finish on things like a set of kitchen cabinet doors and almost never using any of the final gallon. This has cut down on that a lot due to how little it takes to fill.
> 
> Very nice for spray jobs that you are doing with single gallons of paint instead of 5'ers.



Nope I had a look it takes the same pump as the HO models and I'm sure the motor and electronics are the same too. It comes with a slightly better gun.

It does not have a transducer, it is mechanically controlled which means not great low pressure control.



IMO I would just get a hopper attachment and a 25' 3/16 hose for a 490 or tritech t4


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> 3/16 hose? The Titan ED655comes with a 1/4" hose. I have not seen a Graco 25' 3/16 hoses sold anywhere. It's hard enough to find a graco 1/4" 25 footer here.The 3/16" must be as thin as a whip hose extension.
> 
> I've been told the Titan ED655 had a more even spray pattern with no pulsing because it is a diaphragm pump. Do the newer piston pumps have electronics that limit the pulsing? How much are the Graco hoppers? I can find a Titan ED655 for about $800.




Any other piston pump with transducer has good pressure control down to about 500psi. The tritech pumps have absolutely no pulsing even down to 100psi. I don't know enough about diaphragm pumps to form an opinion on them.



1/4" is standard for every small-mid size pump. 3/16 hose is the same size as a whip yes, only use it for short distances or you lose efficiency :
https://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/graco-airless-sprayer-hose-316-x-15
https://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/graco-airless-paint-sprayer-hose-316-x-25


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I could see a use for a 15 footer, like doing front doors and cabinets. You would not lose much paint either with a hopper and 3/16" diameter hose.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> I could see a use for a 15 footer, like doing front doors and cabinets. You would not lose much paint either with a hopper and 3/16" diameter hose.



You get more pulsing the shorter your hose.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The problem with the added hopper on the T4 is it takes more paint than the GX 19 just to load. Maybe even more than a normal stand up model. 

Same with Graco. The plus is the very little paint waste to the GX-19. Now, do a compact hopper on that T4 without the long feed tub on the bottom of the hopper, then you are talking. I would guess this hopper and the Graco one take more paint to fill than the tall boy. The low units also take a lot with the long goose neck tube.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

DeanV said:


> The problem with the added hopper on the T4 is it takes more paint than the GX 19 just to load. Maybe even more than a normal stand up model.
> 
> Same with Graco. The plus is the very little paint waste to the GX-19. Now, do a compact hopper on that T4 without the long feed tub on the bottom of the hopper, then you are talking. I would guess this hopper and the Graco one take more paint to fill than the tall boy. The low units also take a lot with the long goose neck tube.


Yeah but if I'm buying a $800+ equipment I would like it to last more than 100 gallons and not catch on fire.

If Graco made this a more robust model I would be sold on it


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am all for the exact layout of the GX-19 with the pump of a T4 or 395. That would be a winner.

So far, I have 3 GX-19's and the only issue we have had is when they sat for too long (over a week) uncleaned. Especially the dedicated BIN sprayer. But, with a deep clean they were back to life.

Edit: this was build up over time too, not a one time deal. 

I would say for hauling through a house to work in a basement, spraying kitchens, and cabinets in the shop, it is the ideal form factor. Pump could use an upgrade, but it would lose some of the easy mobility. Graco should not have taken a HO level pump, adde a hopper and slapped at Fine Finish designation on it. It deserves a little more love than that.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Reading all literature before I purchased my Fuji 4 stage HVLP, I thought it would be the perfect solution to spraying doors and cabinets with acrylic enamels. Sadly it never lived up to the hype. Turned out to be great for clear coats, stains, even properly thinned alkyd enamels, but not what I really purchased it for.
You would think that with the demand, a compact, easily portable, fairly rugged sprayer that could handle enamels of all types would have been developed by now. Any company that managed to do so would do very well for itself.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

RH said:


> Reading all literature before I purchased my Fuji 4 stage HVLP, I thought it would be the perfect solution to spraying doors and cabinets with acrylic enamels. Sadly it never lived up to the hype. Turned out to be great for clear coats, stains, even properly thinned alkyd enamels, but not what I really purchased it for.
> You would think that with the demand, a compact, easily portable, fairly rugged sprayer that could handle enamels of all types would have been developed by now. Any company that managed to do so would do very well for itself.



4 stage is a little small. graco 9.5 and titan 115 don't have any issues


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

I love the highboy set up. If you want to get rid of yours, I'd buy it (dolly only). I have three 395s, one of which is on a high boy. I have a paint trailer with a ramp so rarely lift sprayers into a truck.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

I like Titan 440 or Advantage 400 (used to be Spraytech) skid models. The 395 comes in a skid model, too. I see no point in putting wheels on these little guys.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

We measured how much material is inside the tube on the T4, it is actually 50 ml (which I think in US is 1.69 fluid ounce).


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

paintpro08 said:


> We measured how much material is inside the tube on the T4, it is actually 50 ml (which I think in US is 1.69 fluid ounce).



maybe just the tube, but you need to take into account how much fluid it takes to get up through the larger pump and fill up the filter manifold as well.


that tiny graco has a small pump section and no filter.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

490 or even 390 and 100' of hose will get you pretty dang far. Are you crawling through attics with your sprayer or only using a short hose or something?


----------



## Boston Paint (Apr 16, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> maybe just the tube, but you need to take into account how much fluid it takes to get up through the larger pump and fill up the filter manifold as well.
> 
> 
> that tiny graco has a small pump section and no filter.


The GX 19 actually has a small pump filter - hard to access by other standards. The hopper and hose have to come off to get at it. Easier to leave out, and add an in-line filter where the hose connects to the pump, from companies like GAMA. 

All in all, a great little unit. 

If you buy it now in 2021, it comes with the new Graco contractor gun, which is a Rolls Royce compared to the crap it was served up with in earlier versions. The new gun is state of the art for airless, well balanced, well designed.

But, I wish Graco would tune up the design, put in a more robust pump, electronic controls and improve the hard-to-manage prime hose set-up. Then, it would truly fill the niche it was designed to fit. Even if they had to double the price, it would be worth it for certain types of work.

And then no fire risk: hah - hah!

It is still possible, however, to shoot a quart with this unit, and do 2 - 4 cabinet doors from start to finish.

The Titan EDS pump has by far and away the least 'dead space' of them all. The paint is right on top of the moving parts and the diaphragm oscillates in a very small chamber. This is an overlooked corner of the paint delivery world. I only wish the larger version, made by Wagner in Europe, was available in the U.S.

Either of these set-ups can be improved to some extent, using an air assist gun with a compressor. I have the Graco G40, but would like to experiment with Kremlin and Wagner guns. Air cap and tip technology make a large difference when you get down to the sharp end of the spectrum.

The Tri-Tech pump technology promises to fill a need for an airless pump capable of delivering at low cycle rates. About to pull the trigger and see what this machine can do.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Boston Paint said:


> The GX 19 actually has a small pump filter - hard to access by other standards. The hopper and hose have to come off to get at it. Easier to leave out, and add an in-line filter where the hose connects to the pump, from companies like GAMA.
> 
> All in all, a great little unit.
> 
> ...


Tritech is coming out with a smaller T3 in the near future as well. Great pumps and parts I've been carrying in my store for a while now great company to work with.


----------



## Sling'n_Paint (Apr 6, 2021)

Titan 440 is what I used for trim or doors and small jobs. Titan 1140 for spraying walls and ceilings and bigger jobs. Titans also come with 5gal holder hooks so you can move rig and paint together. They also have a digital reader interface that allows you to see your pressure and regulate to your liking. The 440 isn't bad on weight either.


----------



## Boston Paint (Apr 16, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Tritech is coming out with a smaller T3 in the near future as well. Great pumps and parts I've been carrying in my store for a while now great company to work with.


I didn't realize you were a retailer!

Do the Tri Tech machines really perform as well at the lower settings as I have heard? The sub 1000 psi is really what I am trying to get to. Softer spray application means less overspray landing on adjacent wet work, even though we go great lengths to control air movement on site.

Also, while most of my work is spraying trim and cabinets, we occasionally have to coat large amounts of ceilings and walls. For that reason, I am leaning more toward the T5 for the extra fluid volume, even if it's a lot heavier than something like a Graco 495 or the smaller Tri Tech unit. A T3 sounds like it would be the best fit of all for my smaller needs.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Boston Paint said:


> I didn't realize you were a retailer!
> 
> Do the Tri Tech machines really perform as well at the lower settings as I have heard? The sub 1000 psi is really what I am trying to get to. Softer spray application means less overspray landing on adjacent wet work, even though we go great lengths to control air movement on site.
> 
> Also, while most of my work is spraying trim and cabinets, we occasionally have to coat large amounts of ceilings and walls. For that reason, I am leaning more toward the T5 for the extra fluid volume, even if it's a lot heavier than something like a Graco 495 or the smaller Tri Tech unit. A T3 sounds like it would be the best fit of all for my smaller needs.


Yes can dial them down below 500psi easy, they use good old brushed DC motors.

T5 are great pumps, will handle 95% of coatings and volume you want to throw at it. Anything bigger is production work where you need GPM or a much longer line.
I don't have any info on the T3 other than just what I heard from the rep and that also theyre making a larger mark V equivalent as well.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Brushed? For the price I'd have expected brushless. Much better technology.


----------



## Boston Paint (Apr 16, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yes can dial them down below 500psi easy.
> 
> T5 are great pumps, will handle 95% of coatings and volume you want to throw at it. Anything bigger is production work where you need GPM or a much longer line.
> I don't have any info on the T3 other than just what I heard from the rep and that also theyre making a larger mark V equivalent as well.


Thanks for your input CocoM!

Given that we don't do any large production work, do you think the lighter T4 would be the way to go for now? Before I stumbled upon the Tri Tech units at a local paint store, I was thinking about a Graco 495 as my transitional piece.

When I compare the weight and fluid output, the T4 actually looks like the equivalent of the Graco, and assume with the same electronics, it can be dialed way down.

The extra output on the T5 is tempting though - my local store is selling at $1499 plus tax, which seems like an incredible deal.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Boston Paint said:


> Thanks for your input CocoM!
> 
> Given that we don't do any large production work, do you think the lighter T4 would be the way to go for now? Before I stumbled upon the Tri Tech units at a local paint store, I was thinking about a Graco 495 as my transitional piece.
> 
> ...


There was an price increase the first of this year so yeah a T5 $1499 is a *steal. *Best pump you'll ever own


----------



## Boston Paint (Apr 16, 2021)

Masterwork said:


> Brushed? For the price I'd have expected brushless. Much better technology.


I think the brushed motor adds some weight, and perhaps wear more quickly, but these seem to be the only piston pumps around with the electronics that allow reliable sub-1000 psi spraying. Low bounce, low fog/dry fall are important in the kind of work we do, as it isn't always possible to create spray booth type conditions on-site.


----------



## Boston Paint (Apr 16, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> There was an price increase the first of this year so yeah a T5 $1499 is a *steal. *Best pump you'll ever own


That's what I thought. Not sure if they have the smaller model at any of their stores, however. Maybe I will enquire.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> Brushed? For the price I'd have expected brushless. Much better technology.


Define "Better". I vastly prefer DC motors to brushless. Far simpler and more robust. There is a good reason brushless motors are not used for critical industrial applications


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Define "Better". I vastly prefer DC motors to brushless. Far simpler and more robust. There is a good reason brushless motors are not used for critical industrial applications


Sorry, but I have to call you out on your salesman bullshit. Industry is huge into brushless. I worked at a car factory for several years, while in school, and almost everything was brushless. The more brushless, the merrier, especially with the fire suppression stuff. 

You push the Tritech and BM stuff harder on here than anyone else, and you never actually give good explanations as to why. You've been around a long time, and so you come across as someone to be trusted. But I know better. Hopefully others on this forum will realize the same thing.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> Sorry, but I have to call you out on your salesman bullshit. Industry is huge into brushless. I worked at a car factory for several years, while in school, and almost everything was brushless. The more brushless, the merrier, especially with the fire suppression stuff.
> 
> You push the Tritech and BM stuff harder on here than anyone else, and you never actually give good explanations as to why. You've been around a long time, and so you come across as someone to be trusted. But I know better. Hopefully others on this forum will realize the same thing.


Otherway around, I prefer mechanically robust and simple devices I can take apart and repair my self instead of just replacing them as the manufacturers want you to same reason I don't buy apple devices I only use older thinkpad laptops. You ever take apart a brushless motor? The drill press and saw I inherited from my grandfather are probably going to outlive me, I doubt you could say the same for any brushless motor tools. That being said I've never actually had to replace a motor on any graco you're welcome to your opinions but you can't change how I feel about them.

As for tritech over graco, well I've given my opinions plenty of times as I carry both. I don't like that graco pushing more electronics, wireless and bluetooth into their base models and I dislike their new PC gun, the EdgeII gun which I've owned forever I'm done with those too. Moved onto better quality stuff.


----------



## Boston Paint (Apr 16, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Otherway around, I prefer mechanically robust and simple devices I can take apart and repair my self instead of just replacing them as the manufacturers want you to same reason I don't buy apple devices I only use older thinkpad laptops. You ever take apart a brushless motor? The drill press and saw I inherited from my grandfather are probably going to outlive me, I doubt you could say the same for any brushless motor tools. That being said I've never actually had to replace a motor on any graco you're welcome to your opinions but you can't change how I feel about them.
> 
> As for tritech over graco, well I've given my opinions plenty of times as I carry both. I don't like that graco pushing more electronics, wireless and bluetooth into their base models and I dislike their new PC gun, the EdgeII gun which I've owned forever I'm done with those too. Moved onto better quality stuff.


I really like the new PC gun personally. It fits my hand well. What have you moved on to?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Boston Paint said:


> I really like the new PC gun personally. It fits my hand well. What have you moved on to?


The older graco contractor gun, the silver plus, or tritech t380. I've seen too many graco PC and titan rx-pro guns with broken triggers, plastic housings dropped from waist high etc to ever recommend them even though they are super light and yeah they feel nice, just not what I look for in a tool. Just the fact their pushing the 'easy no tools repacking' kits tells me they won't last as long and their trying to sell more kits instead of something that lasts a long time. Just my opinion.


----------

